# Bercomac front snow blowers



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

anyone every try one of these? From this picture, it looks like a 3 point snowblower with an engine added, converted to quick-tach. Close to $8k, strikes me as a bit much for that, but maybe?

https://us.bercomac.com/products/70...ctors-equipped-with-skid-steer-style-attach-2


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Seems a little steep, but it does have a 25 HP engine on it! I noticed on one view of it, that it seemed to be a similar setup as my wood chipper. I have a lever on the side to engage and disengage the belts that drive the belt pulley shaft, although this blower is said to be equipped with a gearbox. The skid steer attachment is similar to the Speeco unit I have that goes on the FEL and accepts three point hitch implements.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

The engine probably runs the 1000, maybe less. Seems like a healthy profit margin yet.


----------



## brian BSL (Jan 23, 2021)

I am going to be buying a Mahindra 6075 and I want to add a front mount snowblower to that, rear PTO Hyd pump driven perhaps. This looks interesting


----------

